# WCF- Game 1: Phoenix vs. San Antonio



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

going to picture it up later. Lets get some game thoughts in here.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

IF JJ can play and can be almost as effective as he was before the eye injury, we have a real good shot at winning becuase we can but JJ On parker and Marion on ginobili. Without JJ, if will be a little tougher, we really miss his ability to score.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wager your Ucash for tommorows game.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i think the spurs will win the series in 6 but as or gm 1 i say yall take it. were still hurting abit and i think the crowd will put yall at another level but we will come for it in gm2 with determination to not go down 0-2. though wouldnt be surprised if the spurs win gm 1. should be a good series


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't see SA winning Game 1. It's going to take some adjustments for SA to get in the right mind set, and I don't think they will be prepared in Game 1.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I don't see Joe playing unitl game 3. Keep in mind after Tuesday (gm 2) they won't play again until Saturday which gives Joe another week to heal up a bit. With that said here are my Keys for Game 1.

1. Keep Manu in check. This guys flop all over the place and we can not get in foul trouble over this king of flops. Also Spurs and their fans want you to believe that Duncan is the key, but the Spurs play as Manu plays. If we keep him in check we can win game 1.

2. I'll try reverse psych here. We don't need Q to do anything but miss wide open 3's all game. Keep missing Q. I hope that works.

3. Rebounds and rotation. The Spurs get many second chances and that's how they score many of their points in the second half. If we can limit that and protect the lane we can pull this out.

Defense :clap:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Maybe I am the only one on earth who thinks Suns can win this series. 


One and one thing only: Home Court. 


Spurs' road game record hasn't been all that terrific. They lost badly in Game 3 against a very depleted Sonics and almost lost Game 4. 

If Spurs has the home court this series, I say we lose for sure. 


But just for our home court advantage, I like our chances. We just need to take care of our home court and then will eventually advance. 

Game 1... man, Overtime... and only 40 hours before the game. Suns players gotta fight off their fatique!! 

And I hope Nash can stay at the TOP of his game. He just overcome Mavs and I hope he is not sliding down a bit.. as most people would after they just won a HUGE game. 

One thing I do know is Amare is hungry now...


And without JJ... man, Nash needs to be Super Stevie again in this series..


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't know about you Suns fans, but I feel like a little kid on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I don't know about you Suns fans, but I feel like a little kid on Christmas Eve.


I'm nervous, pessimistic and don't wanna get too excited in case we lose lol.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Just heard on ESPN that Duncan is probable for the game tomorrow. Having him out would be good, but unlike the classless Seattle people who cheered for his injury, I hope he plays. I want to see us go up against a healthy team. JJ is out though, but I don't mind. I want him to be healthy. I think we need to stop the Parker and Ginobli penetration. Thats the key. I think we can contain duncan. May the better guards win. Maybe we use barbosa more?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm taking the SUNS in this one. Primarily, because I believe Duncan's injured ankle(s) will be a big factor in limiting his mobility. 

What Spur will guard "The Matrix"?

Parker vs Nash? I got NASH.

But, I do worry about Q. In the last couple of games I've noticed the same inconsistent tendencies he had with the Clippers. At critical times, he often can't hit the long ball. He will have good games, but rarely back-to-back. However, it could just be exhaustion and he'll be ready again for this series.

I also worry about the lack of Playoff experience on the Suns at this level, which is also what could help Duncan through even with the injuries. They are so young, but hey, they have surprised us this far so anything is possible.

LET'S GO SUNS!!!


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I think Nash and Marion have enough Playoff experience that the suns will be alright on that part, plus tehy have a veteran Jim Jackson who can really help out as well. he only thing i question is will Amare and Q show up every game. When Amare is really hungary, and really wants it, he is such a force on both sides of the end. THe Mavericks game after JJ was hurt, Amare came out and was blocking shots left and right and dunking on people left andr ight. We need that from him in ever game this series in order to win.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

PhatDaddy3100 said:


> ... When Amare is really hungary, and really wants it, he is such a force on both sides of the end. ... Amare came out and was blocking shots left and right and dunking on people left andr ight. We need that from him in ever game this series in order to win.


That was an awesome exhibition!!! But, we must understand that the Spurs are veterans. They will double- and triple-team Amare. He is their focus even though Nash is dangerous. I believe they will let Parker go one-on-one with Nash, for better or worse.

IF Amare is not as dominate, it will not be his fault ... he is the target and any exceptional game from his is indeed a plus.

Now Q, he is not the focus --- just needs to keep his head in the game, I think. However, historically, he is inconsistent and I don't expect much change there.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Ginobilli ...*

Oh Darn ... I forgot about Manu. Who will guard him? He's just as dangerous as Nash. Hmmmmmm


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yall can play better as i have seen, i look for yall to make more shots. im hoping the spurs will up there d better and continue to make the shots, wich there very capable.
spurs 55
suns 49


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ho baby we making a game out of this :biggrin:

Keep it up boyz. I wanna feel happy when Im studying for finals later on.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Q is sucking again, along with Marion. Amare, Nash, and Jimmy Jackson are playing awesome. 

Steven Hunter is also playing excellent IMO. Going hard for rebounds, playing tough D...


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Is it ok if I post in your in game thread ?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Timeout Spurs if Duncan is not on the floor the Spurs have no cahnce fianlly you gguys are hitting your 3's go Suns my second favorite team. I have like d you guys since Barkley played for you guys.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Good Duncan is upset doing an excellent job on Timmy.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Good defense by the Suns you gotta like where you guys are at right now.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

By the way how long am i sporting your guys logo?


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Suns are keeping it close. 100-98 Spurs with 5 to go


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Man cant leave Barry open he is a good 3 point shooter.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

tony parker is having a real tough time scoring on mr. mvp...


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

Mr. MVP gives Mr. Parker another free pass to the hoop. Unless Frenchie forgets how to make a layup, the Spurs should win this series with ease.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Delontes Herpes said:


> Mr. MVP gives Mr. Parker another free pass to the hoop. Unless Frenchie forgets how to make a layup, the Spurs should win this series with ease.


Yah, I admit, Nash's D was just bad today...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yall playd a great 3qt but just couldnt get it done hopefully the spurs can continue to do well and i look forward to see both of the teams play at full power.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Delontes Herpes said:


> Mr. MVP gives Mr. Parker another free pass to the hoop. Unless Frenchie forgets how to make a layup, the Spurs should win this series with ease.


You love to come here and talk sh!t don't ya.  

Mr. MVP also carries the whole team on the other end while Parker can have his free ride 'cause Duncan was drawing so much attention.

And by the way, if we have Joe Johnson, Parker won't look this good.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

Nash was watching Parker drive right by him and was 12 feet from the basket watching him lay it in easily.

He is great on offense, but his poor defense detracts from a lot of the things that he does on O.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Delontes Herpes said:


> Nash was watching Parker drive right by him and was 12 feet from the basket watching him lay it in easily.
> 
> He is great on offense, but his poor defense detracts from a lot of the things that he does on O.


Because Spurs always sets screen for Parker. Parker is a very quick guy and quite frankly Nash is NOT THE ONLY PG in the league that can't match his quickness. 

If we have Joe Johnson, he will be on Parker. JJ was extremely good on Parker in Game 2. 

Why don't you talk about that instead of trashing Nash here and there? 

And why are you here anyway? The Mavs series is over.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

The only thing I'm dissapointed with is the coverage of the 3 shooters and the rebounding in the 4th. Look, Shawn did not play well and we only lost by 7. The last 4 minutes we were shown how a title contender plays. Series is not over by a long shot. We got this.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

jibikao said:


> You love to come here and talk sh!t don't ya.
> 
> And by the way, if we have Joe Johnson, Parker won't look this good.


Um.. you had Johnson during the regular season and he avg. over 20 a game.

He had 29 one game and 30 another. His only bad game was when he had the flu during the game where we came back and won.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Because Spurs always sets screen for Parker. Parker is a very quick guy and quite frankly Nash is NOT THE ONLY PG in the league that can't match his quickness.
> 
> If we have Joe Johnson, he will be on Parker. JJ was extremely good on Parker in Game 2.
> 
> ...


I'm just sick of the media blowing Nash. And I saw buckets with no screens, Parker just straight up left Mr. MVP in the dust.

And I'm not a Mavs fan. And I'm pretty sure I'd say that Phoenix would beat the Mavs. And that they'd lose to the Spurs.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Delontes Herpes said:


> I'm just sick of the media blowing Nash. And I saw buckets with no screens, Parker just straight up left Mr. MVP in the dust.
> 
> And I'm not a Mavs fan. And I'm pretty sure I'd say that Phoenix would beat the Mavs. And that they'd lose to the Spurs.



If that bothers you that much, why are you here? You think we want to hear how much you hate Nash when Nash has proven that he has carried Suns to where they are right now? 

If you refuse to think Nash is the MVP of this season, then no matter what he does it won't satisfy you because you are a "hater". You hate Nash. When you hate somebody, there's really nothing you can do about it to change that opinion. 

And now you are telling me you don't hate Nash... 

Let's go. Let's hear your bull sh!t again how much "you don't hate Nash, you love him but he doesn't deserve it". If you truly love Nash, then you won't try to discredit him EVERY SINGLE MOMENT.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ya nash doesnt play great d but he plays mediocore d and hes so great on offense he is mvp


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

:sigh:

What a 4th quarter from Barry. Jeez that skinny white boy was shooting the lights out. They shot 73%!!! dayumm. We played hard though. I'm proud of our squad.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Losing JJ is so much more painful in this series than in the Mavs. 

Nobody on Suns can contain Parker besides JJ. 


And I don't want Nash to waste his energy on containing Parker. He looked a bi tired in the 4th quarter because he had to play 40mins!!! Parker is so much younger and he only played 36mins. 

That's where it's hurting us 'cause of the loss of JJ. 


And Nash didn't have that bad a game either. 29pts on 54% and 13 assists ain't that bad. The TO is a bit high but if you watch the game, Nash has the ball in him 90% of the time. We only committed 12 TOs as a team so Nash didn't do that bad a job taking care of the ball either. 

This is another big reason why our offense looks so predictable 'cause JJ is a great one-on-one guy. Besides, Nash, JJ is the only Suns who can actually create for himself nicely. Now... the Spurs is so determined to shut down Nash because without Nash creating, Suns is doomed... since Barbosa can't do sh!t.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

jibikao said:


> you are a "hater"


damn straight I am!


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

I never said I don't hate Nash. I do hate him. Especially his hair.

But I give credit where credit is due. He is the best PG in the league and a top 10 MVP candidate. That isn't talking lightly about him. He was fantastic this year.

However, he isn't the single most valuable player in the National Basketball Assocation. It's total BS that he won the award.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:


> damn straight I am!


Well then get out of here!


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> Well then get out of here!


Just ignore him. He's mad his squad gave up a 16 point lead in the 3rd quarter and lost in OT.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

my "squad" isn't the mavericks.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:


> my "squad" isn't the mavericks.


Well I guess you are the one that gave Delonte those herpes by his mouth eh? Guess thats why its your username.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

I can only wish.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Great game by both teams. I think the Spurs will take the series, but I have a hard time seeing Phoenix losing Game 2 at home.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

jibikao said:


> If you refuse to think Nash is the MVP of this season, then no matter what he does it won't satisfy you because you are a "hater". You hate Nash. When you hate somebody, there's really nothing you can do about it to change that opinion.


Well, Nash is one of my favorite players, but I don't think he should have been MVP. 

That guy does seem to be mostly trolling though.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

i'm not a troll. i'm just a hater


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Not a very smart one. Go back to your Boston Celtics forum. They couldn't get out of the first rd in the East. Starting thinking of a useless offseason thread. :angel:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Not a very smart one. Go back to your Boston Celtics forum. They couldn't get out of the first rd in the East. Starting thinking of a useless offseason thread. :angel:


He is a Boston fan? LOL 

Well, that probably explains why he is here. He is here to unleash all his anger towards Boston... how they had one of the worst home game performance in Game 7. LOL 

God, how did Boston ever be become a #3 team in the East? They look horrible. Is East really that bad?


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

LuckyAC said:


> Well, Nash is one of my favorite players, but I don't think he should have been MVP.
> 
> That guy does seem to be mostly trolling though.


Who should be the MVP then? Shaq? :angel: 

But at least you are not trolling, unlike somebody. Just keep posting Bull Sh!t over and over again.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jibikao said:


> He is a Boston fan? LOL
> 
> Well, that probably explains why he is here. He is here to unleash all his anger towards Boston... how they had one of the worst home game performance in Game 7. LOL
> 
> God, how did Boston ever be become a #3 team in the East? They look horrible. Is East really that bad?


lol Yeah, he posts on the Celtics forum as a Celts fan. Delonte in Delonte's Herpes has to be Delonte West. I also saw he even made a poll there about Nash and Shaq and how what's more of ajoke, Shaq with 1 MVP, Nash and Shaq both having 1 MVP or Nash winning the MVP. Something like that.

Yeah, Boston won the division by default. Because they have Knicks, Sixers, Raptors, and Nets in their division lol. They got 3rd seed for that. Altho next yr, I expect the Nets to win that division so as long as RJ/VC are healthy and Kidd is not traded. And they get a decent or solid PF.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> lol Yeah, he posts on the Celtics forum as a Celts fan. Delonte in Delonte's Herpes has to be Delonte West. I also saw he even made a poll there about Nash and Shaq and how what's more of ajoke, Shaq with 1 MVP, Nash and Shaq both having 1 MVP or Nash winning the MVP. Something like that.
> 
> Yeah, Boston won the division by default. Because they have Knicks, Sixers, Raptors, and Nets in their division lol. They got 3rd seed for that. Altho next yr, I expect the Nets to win that division so as long as RJ/VC are healthy and Kidd is not traded. And they get a decent or solid PF.


Oh I see. WEll, I watched that series Bostons VS Pacer. No disrespect to Boston but their offense really looks BAD. I feel so bad for Gary Payton. He should just retire now. He can't do ANYTHING. He can't shoot, can't penetrate and can't really provide that extra edge why he was "so good". Every time he gets the ball, he just slows EVERYTHING down. Ok ...maybe slowing down is alright but Boston wasn't even playing that fast a pace to begin with. 

Walker would take the worst shot in the world and if he makes one, he thinks the world owes him an apology or something. 


Pierce... man, Boston was lucky to win Game 6 when he lost his temper like that in the final 1min. For an all-star guy, he sure didn't act like one. 


I think Boston may need to start everything over. They've had Pierce for so long but I just can't picture them going any further. I bet Boston will not be a playoff if they are in the West!!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> :sigh:
> 
> What a 4th quarter from Barry. Jeez that skinny white boy was shooting the lights out. They shot 73%!!! dayumm. We played hard though. I'm proud of our squad.


For a couple years, that skinny white boy was one of the SOnics most importnat players. The Brent Barry that you all saw in this game is more like the Brent Barry that played in Seattle. WE miss him, but we are doing okay without him.

G-Force


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Defense is going to be the key to Phoenix winning this series. There is no doubt that they can score allot of points. What they nned to do is focus more on D. Seattle went down 0-2 in theri series against the Spurs. Seattle is another team that can light it up, but they ended up playing without Radmanovic and Lewis, theri number 2 and 3 scorers. That made playing tenacious defense all the more important. It was Nate McMillans focus on defense that got Seattle back into that series.

So now the Suns are down 0-1. There is still time to make adjustments and this series aint even close to being over yet. The Spurs are not gonna put up another 40+ point fourth quarter unless the Suns let them do it. Let's even up this series at home in game 2 and then turn around and win game 3 in San Antonio. The Spurs are not invincible at home. First they need to win game 2.

G-Force


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Oh I see. WEll, I watched that series Bostons VS Pacer. No disrespect to Boston but their offense really looks BAD. I feel so bad for Gary Payton. He should just retire now. He can't do ANYTHING. He can't shoot, can't penetrate and can't really provide that extra edge why he was "so good". Every time he gets the ball, he just slows EVERYTHING down. Ok ...maybe slowing down is alright but Boston wasn't even playing that fast a pace to begin with.
> 
> Walker would take the worst shot in the world and if he makes one, he thinks the world owes him an apology or something.
> 
> ...


Payton should retire. He has a little left in the tank but isn't a 30-35 minute a night guy anymore and you just hate to see hall of famers fade into mediocrity until they finally call it quits. plus, he seems to run out of gas in the playoffs at his advanced age.

'toine has a lot of warts to his game, he is hated by refs, and he always makes a face that looks like he's going to cry whenever anything goes wrong. that said, he's still a pretty good basketball player. i hope that they either sign and trade him for expiring deals and a future #1 (just call up isiah) or they resign him for 2-3 years @ $8-10 mil per.

yes it was dumb of pierce to flail back at tinsley after the foul. but he already got screwed on the first technical, tinsley flopped, and at that stage of the game the refs just shoulda let it slide. but what is overlooked is that if it wasn't for him the celtics woulda lost by 20. he had an amazing game and an overall great series. and i don't think the celtics should dump him. he's still only 27 and they celtics won 3 playoff series in 2 years with walker being the only other decent player on the team. IMO, he's a top 20 player in the league and the celtics should try and build around him. we probably won't be able to deal him for an equal or better player so we may as well keep him.

the celtics offense looked bad against indiana, but trust me, it was moreso indy's good defense. they were playing great on O, especially in the last 3rd of the season after getting toine back. we had our 3 lowest post-trade point totals of the year, as well as the 5th and 6th lowest in that series. carlisle coached a great series and they straight up beat us.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Delontes Herpes said:


> Payton should retire. He has a little left in the tank but isn't a 30-35 minute a night guy anymore and you just hate to see hall of famers fade into mediocrity until they finally call it quits. plus, he seems to run out of gas in the playoffs at his advanced age.
> 
> 'toine has a lot of warts to his game, he is hated by refs, and he always makes a face that looks like he's going to cry whenever anything goes wrong. that said, he's still a pretty good basketball player. i hope that they either sign and trade him for expiring deals and a future #1 (just call up isiah) or they resign him for 2-3 years @ $8-10 mil per.
> 
> ...


Since this is not regarding to Suns, I'll reply this one. 


Paul Pierce is a great player but I really think he is being "overshadowed" in Boston. He is more than capable of what he is doing now. His one-man show won't carry the team far. 


Indy may have good defense but from the games I've watched, it has more to do with the fact that there is no guard penetration to scramble them. Every time Payton walks up the court (slowly), all he does is to pass it out to Paul Pierce or Walker... and then NOTHING else. All Indy needed to do is to make sure Pierce is LOCKED DOWN. If it's the young Payton, he would have penetrated in and trying to disturb Indy's defense. The inability of PG's penetration looks the worst when the game is tight in the 4th quarter. 


Walker... don't like him. He is a decent player who THINKS he is an all-star. He may be one in the East but he will NEVER make it to the all-star in the West.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

at this stage of his career, walker is an average starting PF.

i agree they won't get far with pierce being easily their best player. look at the 4 teams left...phoenix had 3 guys who are better than pierce, miami has 2 guys, san antonio has duncan who is possibly the only current player who makes his team an automatic contender, and pierce may be better than any of the pistons, but all 5 of their starters are just behind him...they have an amazing starting lineup.

he needs help surrounding him before the celtics start thinking of raising #17.

as for the offense, when jim o'brien was the coach, every play would be an iso for pierce or walker while the other guys watch. doc got them to run the break much more this year and they had better ball movement in the halfcourt offense, but a lot of times they just revert back to their old ways. hopefully, they will stick to team balll more often in year 2 for doc.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Who should be the MVP then? Shaq? :angel:


Shaq, Duncan, Dirk or TMac would be a better choice.

Don't get me wrong, I love that Nash is MVP. He is the most likable, down-to-earth guy in the league, and plays unselfishly and efficiently. Not to mention him being a short, white guy with no amazing physical talent makes him a lot more like me than any of the other candidates. I was rooting for the Suns and Amare to bomb each game without him, knowing that would help his case. And I was amazed by Nash's dominance last series and gratified to see it making everyone abandon their calls of racism and undeservingness (even if I, personally, still believe he is undeserving).


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

LuckyAC said:


> Shaq, Duncan, Dirk or TMac would be a better choice.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love that Nash is MVP. He is the most likable, down-to-earth guy in the league, and plays unselfishly and efficiently. Not to mention him being a short, white guy with no amazing physical talent makes him a lot more like me than any of the other candidates. I was rooting for the Suns and Amare to bomb each game without him, knowing that would help his case. And I was amazed by Nash's dominance last series and gratified to see it making everyone abandon their calls of racism and undeservingness (even if I, personally, still believe he is undeserving).



Part of the reason I think most people don't think Nash is the MVP is that Suns was rarely on TV during regular season. They were on a lot until the end but the coach already wants Nash to rest more and get ready for the playoffs. Nash didn't have huge games towards the end of the game which is understandable. 


Now every playoff game is on TV and those who actually watch Suns' game will know how great Nash is (this season especially). Ever since JJ went down, everybody was worried Nash won't be able to rest but not only did Nash play 40-43min per game, he also took on BOTH scoring and passing games to carry the team (while Amare was on the bench in Game 6). 


That's what MVP is all about. 

You may think Shaq carried his team A LOT ... but if you watch Heat's game, Shaq missed quite a few games and Shaq didn't carry as much as most people think. Shaq really just had a SO-SO season. Most people say Shaq has a better season than Nash only because they refuse to think Nash is the MVP. 

In my opinion, Dirk > Shaq in 2005. 

Duncan could get the MVP award but too many missed games. You just can't give him an award when he missed so many games. You just can't. 


So it came down to Nash and Shaq. Nash only won BY A LITTLE. It's not like the whole league thinks Shaq doesn't deserve it. Shaq's biggest support is that Lakers went to the lottery. 

But many failed to mention that Lakers also didn't have Malone (Hall of Fame), Payton and other key players like Fisher. Kobe was injured quite a lot this season too. Mavs was better than last year but last year was an experiment year with Walker (the Point Foward?!!!) and Jamison. The whole team just couldn't click and it's not just Nash's fault. And besides, Mavs made the right adjustment while Lakers didn't. That's why when I judge who the MVP is, I don't really care about what he did previously. I only care about 2005 Season and Nash indeed > Shaq.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

it seems like the nba anylist are underrating yall bad, some are saying a sweep but just get through this and they will be saying the opisite so just ignore them, us spurs fans no how yall feel


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

no gm thread for gm 2? i was going to congraduate yall but o well


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

They are up now keep it going Suns!! I'm at stupid school and can't watch it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Sedd said:


> They are up now keep it going Suns!! I'm at stupid school and can't watch it.


I take it this is going to be more than what the thread title leads us to believe, TheRoc5.


----------

